# Every Pax is a 5.0



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Seems like every Pax i get is now a 5.0..... You think fUber is starting to lie about the ratings knowing that drivers wont pick up the a-holes??


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I always ask if they are new because they have a 5 star rating. Regardless of what they say I tell then I don't see many 5 star riders because they're mostly new or they tip.

Brings up the fact that they're rated, tipping, the idea it's related to their rating, and gives me a chance to educate them about tipping.

If they don't tip they won't be a 5 wh ed n they get out unless they've had a lot of trips with new drivers and can absorb a 2.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

No. I've had days like that.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Pax ratings can be pretty useless. I picked up the same 4.0 pax two days in a row recently. She was very pretty, had great conversations, was a $15 fare, and tipped $5 each trip. To me that is just about the definition of a 5.o pax. I've also had pax who sign up for new accounts once their ratings get to low and their 3.2 rating is replaced with 5.0. A lot of 5.0 pax is often good becuase it means there is rider growth in the area. 
In reality the ratings system is so screwed up that I often ask a good 5.0 pax how many rides they have taken and if it's a lot I give the 4 instead of 5 so other drivers know that they really are a good pax and not just new. A 4.7 to 4.9 rated driver or pax is usually better than a 5.0. Great ratings system.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Im 4.7


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Atleast 5 of the 12 pax I had today were 5 stars. All but 1 were decent people. The 1 who wasn't actually had her husband tip me so I ended up giving a 5 anyways.

Usually people with 5.0s are new, extremely polite, or tips their driver. I had a 4.0 tip me once but that was because they told me they were drunk on their first Uber ride so I was assuming it was the driver before me that gave out the 4. It was a couple going to a game where parking was incredibly expensive.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

thehappytypist ExUberEmployee glados

Can either of you explain; in the course of 1 week, if a driver rates the same pax & account holder three separate trips 3, 1, 4 how is it then possible for them to be 4.9!? Then weeks later the same account Name & Phone is a 5 star!

You don't have to make any admissions though a clue would be good


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Instyle said:


> thehappytypist ExUberEmployee glados
> 
> Can either or you explain; in the course of 1 week, if a driver rates the same pax & account holder three separate trips 3, 1, 4 how is it then possible for them to be 4.9!? Then weeks later the same account Name & Phone is a 5 star!
> 
> You don't have to make any admissions though a clue would be good


I don't really have an explanation, just whatever speculation I can come up with. I can say that it's rare to run across a five star rider while doing support, unless they're brand new with just a handful of rides.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I don't really have an explanation, just whatever speculation I can come up with. I can say that it's rare to run across a five star rider while doing support, unless they're brand new with just a handful of rides.


Thanks for reply

Actually a couple of questions do come to mind; Can a rider make a new account with the same phone number, payment & name but different email?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Instyle said:


> Thanks for reply
> 
> Actually a couple of questions do come to mind; Can a rider make a new account with the same phone number, payment & name but different email?


No, one account per phone number. They can change the number on one account to a dummy number and use it again, but there's only one account per email address too. The only thing that can be used on more than one account is the payment method.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Atleast 5 of the 12 pax I had today were 5 stars. All but 1 were decent people. The 1 who wasn't actually had her husband tip me so I ended up giving a 5 anyways.
> 
> Usually people with 5.0s are new, extremely polite, or tips their driver. I had a 4.0 tip me once but that was because they told me they were drunk on their first Uber ride so I was assuming it was the driver before me that gave out the 4. It was a couple going to a game where parking was incredibly expensive.


I don't pick up below 4.8 ratings anymore.When I was new I accepted every ping but after I seen my ratings go down I can't take a chance anymore


----------

